

Ask HN: Will you help a junior developer in need of short-term employment? - jmsbrwr

Hi!<p>My name is James and I&#x27;m a student at App Academy in San Francisco. We spend a lot of time working on projects in Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, and Backbone. In less than a month I gained enough skill to build a lite version of Rails&#x27; ActiveRecord in a day. We will be finishing up around the middle of next month and then I will be searching for a job as a junior engineer (not that I haven&#x27;t already started looking).<p>Here is my problem: I want to stay in San Francisco while I look for a job, but the money is running dry very quickly. Things are more expensive here than I anticipated. If I don&#x27;t find a way to get some money after I finish my stint at App Academy, I will have to move back to Florida and stay with my mom while I look.<p>Will you let me work with you for a month or two? Not only will this allow me to stay in the area while I look for work, but I will gain experience and you will get some cheap labor. If you are interested then I invite you to check out my GitHub and StackOverflow accounts or shoot me an email, all of which can be found in my profile. Payment is negotiable. I really just want enough to pay my bills until I search for the right job.<p>Hope I hear some good news soon!<p>James
======
pestaa
I wish you all the luck to find your dream place to work.

But - and this is an honest question - let me ask what does a lite version of
ActiveRecord mean? My skill is probably severely lacking, but I couldn't even
think through an ORM in a single day. You must be superproductive or I'm truly
missing something.

~~~
jmsbrwr
I do mean super-lite. It is basically the persistence methods (create, update,
save), finder methods (find, where) and some associations. It isn't even close
to the real deal, but I learned a lot and really impressed myself.

Check it out here:
[http://www.brwr.org/projects](http://www.brwr.org/projects)

------
C0d3r
You forgot to put your username on the github link in your profile

~~~
jmsbrwr
Nice catch! Thanks, it should be fixed now.

------
niklabh
You're gonna make it bro. After all you're in the valley

~~~
jmsbrwr
And I'd very much like to stay here. :P

